# infocus sp-777 m1-da input



## bilaze (Jan 11, 2013)

:hissyfit:not sure where to begin here. I have been reading the posts about nightmares and now i am even more unsure what i should do.Just bought this projector refurbished and had no idea it did not haze an hdmi input.so i pulled out all my old component cables and reconnected and reformaatted my tivo,blueray,and hd player that run through my denon until i could get my hands on this adapter.SO like some other people i hook it up and no picture! wont sync i guess. calls to infocus have been useless projector doctor is supposed to have their expert call me but now after reading the post about no differance in picture quality im not sure if should bother.I was told by sales person projector was 1080p but its the same native 720 p as the benq i replaced.Picture on my tivo is pretty awesome but not dvds.Can anybody tell me if this connection will improve dvd picture?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What connection? Component? I'm a bit confused with your whole system setup. Can you tell us how you have everything hooked up?


----------



## bilaze (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been really busy have not been able to log back in thaanks for replying .The input on the projector i am referring to is labeled M1-DA adapter i purchased is an MI-DA MALE TO HDMI FEMALE


----------

